# steering rack boot



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Facebook


I have a power steering leak. After taking the wheel off it is coming from the boot on the steering rack on the driver side. Is it possible to change only the boot or does the entire steering rack have to be replaced? I know you can do CV boots and such. There is pictures if you want a look.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If the rack boot is leaking, the rack itself is leaking. The boots are just dust covers. Time to rebuild or replace the rack.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can pick up an A1-Cardone reman. rack & pinion w/ inner tie rods for just over $100 (after core is returned) at Rockauto.com.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lots and lots of fun to replace...


----------

